# Poll: Do you believe Christ George Manuel Oliveira is alive?



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 27, 2015)

Poll: Do you believe Christ George Manuel Oliveira is alive?

Do you believe I, Christ George Manuel Oliveira, am alive?

Yes or no?

~PEACE~


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 27, 2015)

Wait another minute.
Can't you see what this pain has fucking done to me.
I'm alive and still kickin'.
What you see I can't see and maybe
You'll think before you speak.

I'm alive for you.
I'm awake because of you.
I'm alive I told you.
I'm awake swallowing you

Take another second.
Turn your back on me and make believe that
You're always happy.
It's safe to say you're never alive.
A big part of you has died
And by the way, I hope you're satisfied.

I'm alive for you.
I'm awake because of you.
I'm alive I told you.
I'm awake swallowing you

I'm alive for you.
I'm awake because of you.
I'm alive I told you.
I'm awake

Tearing it back unveiling me.
Taking a step back so I can breathe.
Hear the silence about to break.
Fear resistance when I'm awake.

Tearing it back unveiling me.
Taking a step back so I can breathe.
Hear the silence about to break.
Fear resistance when I'm awake.

I'm alive for you.
I'm awake because of you.
I'm alive I told you.
I'm awake swallowing you

I'm alive for you.
I'm awake because of you.
I'm alive I told you.
I'm awake swallowing you

Godsmack - Awake






~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

sorry george, you're a nobody.

~peace~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2015)

Please, oh please tell me that someone opened a puppet account in George's name (which would actually be pretty funny) and that he is not actually back to pollute this forum...


----------



## mainliner (Mar 27, 2015)

he's seems quite positive that's he's " alive"

we need proof george


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

george i've enjoyed recently (in your absence) not reading your nonsensical shit, but mainliner def misses you!


----------



## mainliner (Mar 27, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> george i've enjoyed recently (in your absence) not reading your nonsensical shit, but mainliner def misses you!


 has he been resurrected?


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 27, 2015)

mainliner said:


> he's seems quite positive that's he's " alive"
> 
> we need proof george


I am alive as anyone else.

What proof do you need?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> I am alive as anyone else.
> 
> What proof do you need?
> 
> ~PEACE~


Why the new account?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 27, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> I am alive as anyone else.
> 
> What proof do you need?
> 
> ~PEACE~


we want you to perform a miracle please


if you don't <<<take note of this word George this is the last time ...... We have no option but to believe you are NOT Christ.

this is it George ... Miracle or no miracle

whats it gunna be .

and if your reply is just a mass of delusional excuses ....... That's it your done ..... Gone !!!! A nobody.





miracle or no miracle?


----------



## justugh (Mar 27, 2015)

damn it george ................stop this crazy shit u are not god nor jesus 

your a normal avg person that has his head hurt ......a life of thinking along one line of thinking now u are exposed to other ideas and parts of your past seem to make more sense .....and u went off on this 

your not them .........OK accept it u are a Normal human 

your life does not fallow any of the old stories nor do u show any of the skill/tricks ..............at 12 did a friend fall off the roof break his neck (did the ppl around u accuse u of pushing the kid off the roof ) did u bring the kid back to life so he could say no i fell off the roof he did not push me 

have u laied hands on ppl and made them see walk talk breath allowed them to have a baby 

have u gone to a homeless shelter with very low stocks on food and made it feed everyone that asks for food 

at this point George u are nothing but a lost cause .............u have a god complex (megalomania) and really it is getting to a insulting lvl ........someone will take u out u are pushing the religion button and we know ppl KILL in the name of god more then any other reason in all of history 


if u want ppl to accept what u are saying .............go and convert all of ISIS to the roman church way of thinking ( if u did that then ppl would accept what u say)


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 27, 2015)

mainliner said:


> we want you to perform a miracle please
> 
> 
> if you don't <<<take note of this word George this is the last time ...... We have no option but to believe you are NOT Christ.
> ...


Luke 11:29New King James Version (NKJV)

Seeking a Sign
29 And while the crowds were thickly gathered together, He began to say, “This is an evil generation. It seeks a sign, and no sign will be given to it..."

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Mar 27, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> Luke 11:29New King James Version (NKJV)
> 
> Seeking a Sign
> 29 And while the crowds were thickly gathered together, He began to say, “This is an evil generation. It seeks a sign, and no sign will be given to it..."
> ...


i gave you a chance George........ . Good bye and get well soon





meds George ..... BLOODY MEDS!!!


----------



## mainliner (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll get you started buddy ...... Get well soon, we've come to the AGREEMENT that we as a community while you have been gone don't need a savior or a Christ in our world .

but thanks for the offer George 

good luck in your adventures.


I am the Christ.
Discover My Name.
What does My full Name mean?
After you look up what My Name means, read "Romans 11:16-26".
What are My initials forwards and backwards?
My mothers name is Mary.
My fathers name is Nuno. The name Nuno sounds exactly like saying the words "knew no." You can say "Mary knew no man", or you can say "Mary... Nuno- man."
Next look up "Revelations 3:12".
I am the Christ, and these are some clues.
~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

Today at 4:16 PM #15
*George Manuel Oliveira*



I am not looking for much...

Maybe the biggest thing people could do for Me is advocate for Me.

I am not looking for worship, praise, etc.. I am not looking for your money or tithe. I am not looking for submission. But, I am looking for people to awknowledge Me, and I hope people will advocate for Me after I die, because after I die, I will no longer be able to advocate for Myself.

I am not asking for much, but I am asking everyone to believe the cogent evidence that I posit.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

#17

I am claiming to be the Christ, and I have copious amounts of evidence, so I would consider that "unusual". 

*I just want to be known and remembered after I die.*

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> I am alive as anyone else.
> 
> What proof do you need?
> 
> ~PEACE~


https://www.religiousforums.com/threads/what-would-you-do-for-the-living-christ.175366/


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 27, 2015)

he got under your skin then abe?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Mar 27, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> I am alive as anyone else.
> 
> What proof do you need?
> 
> ~PEACE~


what video did you recently like on you tube ?


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 27, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> what video did you recently like on you tube ?


Why does it matter?

You know Me Pen... I remember you when you were @420IAMthatIAM 

As I blogged as Nevaeh420, I told you guys that I am George Manuel Oliveira.

~PEACE~


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 27, 2015)

So you are Nevaeh420? I got you on ignore sneaky 2 account fuck
Now I have 2 people on iggy and they are the same moron


----------



## mainliner (Mar 27, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> You know Me Pen... I remember you when you were @420IAMthatIAM
> 
> ...


 George why do you think being away and making a grand entrance like this is going to change anyones mind about you being Christ?

you just seem to be oblivious to the fact that nobody believes your Christ.


why George?


whats happened between the day you left to today that makes you more ... Erm .. Jesusy ?
















Ps ...... Just a reminder that the world doesn't need you anymore..... We realized this in your absent .

ok


----------



## GeorgeManuelOliviro (Mar 27, 2015)

mainliner said:


> George why do you think being away and making a grand entrance like this is going to change anyones mind about you being Christ?
> 
> you just seem to be oblivious to the fact that nobody believes your Christ.
> 
> ...


You know that you love Me, My son. I witnessed your thread about missing ME, and I sucked a few of my friend's cocks as I thought of you. I would like to have a special relationship with you mainliner, the kind a good priest has with very young boys. Are you ready to receive Me?


----------



## GeorgeManuelOliviro (Mar 27, 2015)

I dedicate this tune to Myself, I am indeed a Loser


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

don't waste peoples time sock dick
reported


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

GeorgeManuelOliviro said:


> You know that you love Me, My son. I witnessed your thread about missing ME, and I sucked a few of my friend's cocks as I thought of you. I would like to have a special relationship with you mainliner, the kind a good priest has with very young boys. Are you ready to receive Me?


 that's not you george

but George is back , he's on RF

abe?????


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

you fucking idiot!!


right this us how it is

you've spelt your name wrong in the title, ...... George is actually back on rf

but not here


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 28, 2015)

GeorgeManuelOliviro said:


> You know that you love Me, My son. I witnessed your thread about missing ME, and I sucked a few of my friend's cocks as I thought of you. I would like to have a special relationship with you mainliner, the kind a good priest has with very young boys. Are you ready to receive Me?


You are a sock puppet.

~PEACE~


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> you fucking idiot!!
> 
> 
> right this us how it is
> ...


I am back on RIU too. But I don't know who GeorgeManuelOliviro is?

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> abe?????


I speak directly to people. I'd never go to that much effort, if you were inquiring. plus it's dishonest!


Hello George, it's good to see you back IF you are here as yourself and not some weird-ass egotistical religious zealot goofball. 

peace


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 28, 2015)

Jesus, are you there? It's me, Pinworm...


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Jesus, are you there? It's me, Pinworm...


I am not Jesus, but I do have some things in common with Jesus.

I am simply the Christ with a new Name...

Revelation 3:12New King James Version (NKJV)

12 He who overcomes, I will make him a pillar in the temple of My God, and he shall go out no more. I will write on him the name of My God and the name of the city of My God, the New Jerusalem, which comes down out of heaven from My God. And I will write on him My new name.

That is Jesus allegedly saying "And I will write on him My new name."

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> I am not Jesus, but I do have some things in common with Jesus.
> 
> I am simply the Christ with a new Name...
> 
> ...


 no body needs a savior/christ any more George

seriously..... Your not needed the professional scienctist and physisist have all your new world government plans allready in action George ...... Sorry for the let down but your not needed .


what are you going to do now your not needed ?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

Georges thread on rf.. Lol

what would you do if the Christ is alive



user says-- id buy him a pint



Georges says---- thanks


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

q ...... How do you believe in you being Christ when you don't believe in Jesus or god ?

i cant figure you logic?


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> q ...... How do you believe in you being Christ when you don't believe in Jesus or god ?
> 
> i cant figure you logic?


I don't believe in the biblical Jesus, because no miracles have ever been proven by science, and the biblical Jesus is based on miracles.

Its not that I don't believe in God, its just that I am skeptical of God, because God is not proven by science.

I would like to believe in God, and thats why I consider Myself an Agnostic Theist: but until God is proven, I will remain an Agnostic.

Mainliner, what do you believe about God and Jesus?

~PEACE~


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> q ...... How do you believe in you being Christ?


I believe I am the Christ, because thats where the evidence has led My personal beliefs... you have read My evidence, but you choose not to understand the connections.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

you've not answers my q

how can so strongly believe your Christ when you don't really believe in god or Jesus ?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

how can u be so sure your christ when not even sure of god or jesus

its a simple q , please don't make it complicated



Ps ....... Your still not needed George ok


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Mar 28, 2015)

mainliner said:


> you've not answers my q
> 
> how can so strongly believe your Christ when you don't really believe in god or Jesus ?


Why do I need to believe in God or Jesus, in order to believe in Myself as the Christ?

I used to believe in God and Jesus, and that was before I believed I am the Christ.

I can strongly believe I am the Christ, because its something I personally believe, and I have witnessed the evidence and facts.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> Why do I need to believe in God or Jesus, in order to believe in Myself as the Christ?
> 
> 
> 
> ~PEACE~


 like i said George we don't need you as a saviour the physicsist and scientificst have your plans for the future covered .

what r u going to do now no body needs u?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Mar 28, 2015)

Who cares either way?


----------



## mainliner (Mar 28, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/simple-vote.865599/


----------



## justugh (Mar 28, 2015)

at this point only one way to test it 

lets put him the cross and see if he comes back to life after 3 days .....u do that i will bow down to u and call u jesus 
so George get up on the cross ....die we will make sure u are dead and stick u in a cave for 3 days (no worries will not let them cut u up and weight your organs ) 

so unless u are willing to do that ........u have no claim on the title .......u are just a normal human with a head that is hurtting


----------



## mainliner (Mar 31, 2015)

its not looking good is it George ?

wether your Christ or not we just don't need you anymore so your only option is to come back as just George.
http://rollitup.org/t/come-back-george-no-worrys-my-friend.863587/page-3#post-11421662


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> its not looking good is it George ?
> 
> wether your Christ or not we just don't need you anymore so your only option is to come back as just George.
> http://rollitup.org/t/come-back-george-no-worrys-my-friend.863587/page-3#post-11421662


it isn't George. George is my friend he would have liked many of my posts by now. Fuck you sock puppet George!!!


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> it isn't George. George is my friend he would have liked many of my posts by now. Fuck you sock puppet George!!!


 it is George
he's back on that religious forums site


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> it is George
> he's back on that religious forums site


yes, but this George isn't George.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 3, 2015)

actually it might be but why isn't He talking to Me, doesn't He love Me anymore?


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

he's trying a new tactic

" if i am alive then you have no choice to believe i am alive and i am the Christ"

he's trying one of those impossible to disagree question....... Correct <<<< like that


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 3, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> I am not Jesus
> ~PEACE~





George Manuel Oliveira said:


> I am alive as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


george did post here LGC, the third citation is the imposter.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yes, but this George isn't George.


have a look at his name ... Ones spelt wir


LetsGetCritical said:


> actually it might be but why isn't He talking to Me, doesn't He love Me anymore?


 it is George but some one pulled a sock of his name and spelt it with an o instead of an a

it was you lol


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

that sock was either abe or critty lol


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

and he's alive this time lol



he must have been dead before lolololol!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 3, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> george did post here LGC, the third citation is the imposter.


yeah no I see both the 'real' George and the imposter but I still query the authenticity of the 'real' George


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> that sock was either abe or critty lol


don't do socks, sorry


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

he's back critty he keeps logging on to rf but i think he's realized he's hit a brick wall.

its like being stuck between a hard place and a hard place ...... Not good georgey boy .... Correct


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> don't do socks, sorry


 lier!!!
i know all of them and iv reported most lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> lier!!!
> i know all of them and iv reported most lol


I had a (one) sock once on the same ip address lol, that lasted about two weeks, sunni pm'ed me and told me that I should know the rules by now or something


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I had a (one) sock once on the same ip address lol, that lasted about two weeks, sunni pm'ed me and told me that I should know the rules by now or something


 not true critty and i know


----------



## justugh (Apr 3, 2015)

the guy u knew as George is gone and locked away (sane George well what he had)

he let the madness keep going .....now he is in a full blown delusion ......as his delusion is he is Christ ....it is going to get funny technically he is not a danger to himself or others so no way to have him committed to get doctors help 

if he is going this line then the only answer is take on the pope and replace him ...........maybe the act of the church slapping him around will snap him out of it and bring back your buddy 

but it is simple for any bible thumping person ...........Christ does not show up until the last part of the end of the world ........before he shows all the ppl are to be whisked away that were good for the last few years of the end of the world ......the ppl left are the ones stuck here until he shows up and starts the finally battle ( we win world is great place we lose end of humans ) 

but the main point i am trying to point out is HE shows up .........Not reborn .....the same guy from cross left someday comes back (same guy not reborn in new body) ....so George u have no claim to the title .......your head got hurt and this is what it came up with to make sense of it all


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

he's cleverly made the poll unquestionable.

if we all pick " no" he can prove he's alive just by typing on here ....... Or some ID could prove it ... tehe



game's up George  cooooooooooorect


----------



## justugh (Apr 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> he's cleverly made the poll unquestionable.
> 
> if we all pick " no" he can prove he's alive just by typing on here ....... Or some ID could prove it ... tehe
> 
> ...


it is why i have never voted .........he is not CHRIST 
if anything he is acting as a false prophet ............and i am sorry to say but i would enjoy a good stoning /hanging/burning at the stake 

i tried to help him but it is just too late he drank the kool aid and believes the lies


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

justugh said:


> it is why i have never voted .........he is not CHRIST
> if anything he is acting as a false prophet ............and i am sorry to say but i would enjoy a good stoning /hanging/burning at the stake
> 
> i tried to help him but it is just too late he drank the kool aid and believes the lies


its the kool aid what did it !!

damn shame


----------



## justugh (Apr 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> its the kool aid what did it !!
> 
> damn shame


if u can get your hands on him and tie him down i have a green tea laced with some LSD i can fix him with that

green tea is
150% moonishine ...with buds soaked in it for 3 months untill it turns black then i add some Vegetable Glycerin (it binds the THC so system can aborb it like in tincture) with my last 10 strip of gel tabs added to it ...........this is my end of the world drink or i am 80 and 6 hookers are coming over drink


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

i think he may believe in the devil and out to "undermine" him ...... As he said.


kool aid and ph up !!!!


----------



## justugh (Apr 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> i think he may believe in the devil and out to "undermine" him ...... As he said.
> 
> 
> kool aid and ph up !!!!


i will add a cross to the bottle and bless it with a several different prayers........then ask a few different holy men to bless it from several different religions (all paths lead back to the same start)
all my stuff is kosher i have Jewish family .....Jesus was a Jew so all good ....

i just know that mix will settle a person down and fix their head with the right kind of talk .......it is not my first time dealing with something like this ........72 hours they are good they sleep get up back to normal self

i controlled 42 tripping ppl at once ........giant house party middle of the summer we just came back from philly with sheets of LSD and the brown acid started it trip tho the east coast .......had your choice for awhile good paper or liquid ......but everyone was safe happy and had time of life no one did anything crazy like fly or walk into traffic ..........it is one of the reasons i am the amish fucker ppl listen to me they know i am trying help so .......i only lost one buddy but that was him and i was passed out on sofa after tripping for 3 days and getting out of jail (he did 4 bags of some really pure heroin trying to forget about a huge mistake he made with family wife 1 kid 2nd on way slept with what i call a party slut ...wife left him took everything)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 3, 2015)

mainliner said:


> not true critty and i know


comments like this make me not like you so much Matthew


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> comments like this make me not like you so much Matthew


 sorry lol


----------



## mainliner (Apr 3, 2015)

griwurowndank is acting a fuckup again

i tagged u in lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 4, 2015)

mainliner said:


> griwurowndank is acting a fuckup again
> 
> i tagged u in lol


didn't get the tag but i'll finish that bitch off


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Apr 9, 2015)

I cut My goatee off, now I have a beard.

You guys need to chill... I am fine.

~PEACE~


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Apr 9, 2015)

Wait, is this dude being serious?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Wait, is this dude being serious?


Yep. Crazy Serious. Meet George, the most mentally ill RIU member. He's good for a few laughs at first, but it gets old REAL quick...


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Apr 9, 2015)

@LetsGetCritical , I didn't like your posts because I couldn't like your posts, I think because I didn't have enough posts.

Now I just liked all of your posts in this thread, a moment ago.

And I do miss you My friend, and I love you like a friend. 

The reason why I haven't been blogging as much is because of a few reasons. The weather is getting better in Massachusetts, and I have been a little busy. I am trying to have a more productive life, besides blogging on the internet. I plan on starting to go to the gym in the next few weeks, so I can build muscle, and feel better. I might even have a girl friend soon.

I am great. How are you, Critical?

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> @LetsGetCritical , I didn't like your posts because I couldn't like your posts, I think because I didn't have enough posts.
> 
> Now I just liked all of your posts in this thread, a moment ago.
> 
> ...


hey buddy i'm ok my harvest is a couple weeks away. Take care


----------



## mainliner (Apr 10, 2015)

well George it finally looks like your on the mend 

a girlfriend on the cards and muscle biggering, very good George in happy for you 





you'll have a far far Far better chance of getting people to believe your Christ now your becoming more healthy and sound at mind

do you feel sound at mind George because if you are you've also got a better chance of becoming king of the world.

its the insane thoughts and nut houses which put people of the idea that your going to build space jets for our future etc etc .




now all this could become a reality George, what ya think ?


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Apr 10, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey buddy i'm ok my harvest is a couple weeks away. Take care


Sweet bro.

I can't wait until I am harvesting My own buds, but that might be over a year or two away. I need to pay the taxes on My house before I start saving up the money to move to My house. I want to save up about $10k before I make the move to My house in Maine.

I am glad that you are doing good. I hope all is well with your child and girl friend.

~PEACE~


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Apr 10, 2015)

mainliner said:


> well George it finally looks like your on the mend
> 
> a girlfriend on the cards and muscle biggering, very good George in happy for you
> 
> ...


I have been pretty "sane" now for a couple of years or so. It was the cannabis that used to make Me manic. I haven't smoked herb since like December of 2012, and then I started to not be so manic.

I learned a lot of My prophecies while I was stoned, and I wouldn't want to change that.

Recently, I figured that I am only one person, and it seems like no one is helping My Kingdom plans for felicity, so it just seems futile to try and save the world all by Myself.

I put My autobiography on the internet and anyone can read My work. 

It just seems like most people don't care.

I did enough.

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 10, 2015)

"It just seems like most people don't care"...finally you get it! lol


----------



## mainliner (Apr 11, 2015)

i think its good that you are looking at things with a more sensible clearer view George

i hope you understand that all the time iv been getting at you has only been for the good of your own well being and health.

and i think people would definetly take you more serious now 







the thing is George as i mentioned earlier is that we as a community let alone a world don't need you as a savior ....... This we have decided indefinite.







world leading scientists and physicist in the field of "saving the world" have all your ideas in hand and allready in working progress........but thanks for the offer George 


i hope you don't take this hard realization of the truth too diffecult to understand and good luck for the future 

keep us updated on your progress


again thanks for the offer but we've got it from here George

good luck


----------



## justugh (Apr 11, 2015)

so who is holdng him down 

i got the bottle sitting right inront of me .......we only need to get him to take 3 or 4 shots 
then the talking can start in about 45 mins after that


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm gonna slaughter a lamb in your name Georgey


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Apr 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> I'm gonna slaughter a lamb in your name Georgey


Cool!

I'm not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing, but it sound like a bbq.



~PEACE~


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'm not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing, but it sound like a bbq.
> 
> ...


Fresh outta lamb but I found a stray cat will I be blessed


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Apr 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> Fresh outta lamb but I found a stray cat will I be blessed


Yes, you will be blessed!

But, seriously, no one needs to sacrifice any animals for Me. 

I believe that if you kill an animal, you should eat the animal that you killed... unless its like a tick or a flea.

I believe animal sacrifice is pointless. Why would God, or whatever you call your Higher Power, want an innocent animal to die for Him? What would the Higher Power get from killing anything? If the Higher Power is benevolent, you would think He would rather see people CREATE life, and not destroy life.

Anyways, I am going off on a tangent, because I believe you are being facetious: but just in case you really want to kill an animal to please your Higher Power... kill only amimals that you plan on eating.

Thats My two cents.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2015)

I bet it feels great to be back here being ridiculed and insulted for attempting to spread you stupid beliefs. It must have been hell for you missing all this abuse. Ahhhh, negative attention. So much better than the lack of attention you must receive IRL because of your lack of accomplishment. As you have admitted, no one cares. So, the world's longest game of Kick the Retard continues to the seeming delight of all. Why not attempt to connect with people on something beside the two issues of your christ delusion and your alien delusion? There are many subjects going on here in which you are free to participate, perhaps you should expand your horizons and socialize with members in a healthy way. Just a suggestion...


----------



## George Manuel Oliveira (Apr 14, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I bet it feels great to be back here being ridiculed and insulted for attempting to spread you stupid beliefs. It must have been hell for you missing all this abuse. Ahhhh, negative attention. So much better than the lack of attention you must receive IRL because of your lack of accomplishment. As you have admitted, no one cares. So, the world's longest game of Kick the Retard continues to the seeming delight of all. Why not attempt to connect with people on something beside the two issues of your christ delusion and your alien delusion? There are many subjects going on here in which you are free to participate, perhaps you should expand your horizons and socialize with members in a healthy way. Just a suggestion...


 

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 15, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> View attachment 3395274
> 
> ~PEACE~


Hey look, I'm behind you


----------



## justugh (Apr 16, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> View attachment 3395274
> 
> ~PEACE~


ok see that

that is not Christ like he would of turned the other cheek..........this is a clear sign u are not him ......come back to earth george ( personally i find u amusing with a few years of study and thinking u would be alot of fun to debate/play chess with)
before u say anything ........if the guy was evil he would smite him.......if the guy hurt his feelings he would forgive him .....if the guy was thinking wrong would use words to reach him .....the action u took was one of spite and anger hence u are not the person u are claiming to be

not trying to be a ass to u man .........but u are really fucking yourself with this shit (if u are a bible thumper then u know alot of what has to happen has happen .....when it talks about a world war they mean the middle east and mediterranean north africa {that is the world in bible terms} and if u want to go we usa is babylon and we stand until everything falls and someone in congress or senate or the prez is the anti christ

so snap the hell out of it and watch it all go down the crapper ...........this barry santos and hilary cliton deal is coming up (when they first ran agasit each other they had a meeting the next week she back down and became secretary of state (highest office other then prez/vice) did that left it for a time now she is running and he already said she would be good prez)


----------



## ayr0n (Apr 16, 2015)

is this ninja's last name aloe vera?


----------



## ayr0n (Apr 16, 2015)

leave it to christ to have healing powers


----------



## mainliner (Apr 16, 2015)

we see your true colours George 

we'll done sir Tyler.durben its been along time fishing but ya got a bite.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 16, 2015)

bite George !! If not u will sound weird.......just a suggestion


i bet it feels great to be back here being ridiculed and insulted for attempting to spread you stupid beliefs. It must have been hell for you missing all this abuse. Ahhhh, negative attention. So much better than the lack of attention you must receive IRL because of your lack of accomplishment. As you have admitted, no one cares. So, the world's longest game of Kick the Retard continues to the seeming delight of all. Why not attempt to connect with people on something beside the two issues of your christ delusion and your alien delusion? There are many subjects going on here in which you are free to participate, perhaps you should expand your horizons and socialize with members in a healthy way. Just a suggestion...

Monday at 1:47 PM


----------



## mainliner (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 17, 2015)

mainliner said:


> i think its good that you are looking at things with a more sensible clearer view George
> 
> i hope you understand that all the time iv been getting at you has only been for the good of your own well being and health.
> 
> ...


 why are you so obsessed with George, Matthew?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2015)

mainliner said:


>


Funny thing is, I've given him MUCH worse. He bit because I was right on the fucking money. Dead on, and he knows it. Who knows, maybe we made a break through...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2015)

George Manuel Oliveira said:


> View attachment 3395274
> 
> ~PEACE~


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## mainliner (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey George hope all is well.. Finally this winters over ehy!? How's the media frenzy down there with Hernandez? I would have used that media as an outlet to let the people know of your arrival


----------



## justugh (Apr 18, 2015)

u guys know being a dick to him and pushing buttons to get some reaction u think is funny is a horrible thing to do ......not just on the general humanity reason but have u seen the ending results of it enough on TV 

I AM THE JOKER ( any school shooting and now beheading at work ) 

personally i like to see less assholes in the world but not trying to flip george in a bad way where he would be the one removing them .........so for god sake do not be DICKS


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2015)

^^ Fuck that noise. Our actions are in retaliation to George's bullying and put downs. We've been going through this for YEARS with George under his different sock accounts. I'm tired of people defending this willfully ignorant, delusional, under-educated fool. He has proven that he is not here to learn or to teach, he is here only for masturbation; to consistently clutter up the boards and hijack other members' threads with the same erroneous bullshit that he has been corrected on countless times. He's passive-aggressive and likes to play the victim to gain sympathy and to feed his martyr complex. This is a public forum, and if he's so mentally-ill that he cannot take what is dished, he should have a court-appointed guardian to make sure the public cannot damage his delicate mind-state. Are we supposed to kowtow to every nutjob for fear of psychotic reprisals? I'm not living like that. Cry me a fucking river...


----------



## justugh (Apr 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Fuck that noise. Our actions are in retaliation to George's bullying and put downs. We've been going through this for YEARS with George under his different sock accounts. I'm tired of people defending this willfully ignorant, delusional, under-educated fool. He has proven that he is not here to learn or to teach, he is here only for masturbation; to consistently clutter up the boards and hijack other members' threads with the same erroneous bullshit that he has been corrected on countless times. He's passive-aggressive and likes to play the victim to gain sympathy and to feed his martyr complex. This is a public forum, and if he's so mentally-ill that he cannot take what is dished, he should have a court-appointed guardian to make sure the public cannot damage his delicate mind-state. Are we supposed to kowtow to every nutjob for fear of psychotic reprisals? I'm not living like that. Cry me a fucking river...


tyler from now on look before u shake someone hand ............i have a ring that is speical the poison it introduces to the system will cause the heart to stop with in 30 secs ........untracable and a 5 year old can make it

if i did not like someone i can just walk by sctrach them and keep walking 30 secs after that they are on the floor with no cure at hand ( well there is some but have to know what it was to give it to them with in the first 2 mins before brain damage accords)


----------



## mainliner (Apr 19, 2015)

^^^^ looney


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2015)

justugh said:


> tyler from now on look before u shake someone hand ............i have a ring that is speical the poison it introduces to the system will cause the heart to stop with in 30 secs ........untracable and a 5 year old can make it
> 
> if i did not like someone i can just walk by sctrach them and keep walking 30 secs after that they are on the floor with no cure at hand ( well there is some but have to know what it was to give it to them with in the first 2 mins before brain damage accords)


Riiiight. That's okay, I'm an adult and don't live in a comic book. In Chicago, we have no such Inspector Gadgets, we simply shoot you in the face. No known cure for that, either...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


> ^^^^ looney


I don't think anyone's ever taken the dude seriously. At least they won't after that childish, psychotic post...


----------



## justugh (Apr 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Riiiight. That's okay, I'm an adult and don't live in a comic book. In Chicago, we have no such Inspector Gadgets, we simply shoot you in the face. No known cure for that, either...


hahaha fool
in your house now is enough rawl ingredients to do many many things ..........just read a army rangers handbook

i make money being paranoid and thinking outside the box using what info and tools are at hand .........they actually teach u this in boy scouts

think i am joking i learned this trick when i was 9 (could not get my hands on poisons frogs to make darts ) so learned this
40 smoked cig filter 2 cups are water .........boil the cigs for 30 mins then remove the filters and papers ....keep boiling down until it is a tar (do not touch it your heart will stop ) the nicotine 40 mgs will stop a heart
used it to kill squirrels pulling a gun out with houses this close is asking for trouble so a blow dart gun works as long as nothing is be hide the target living

or a fun one when u dislike someone add a few Eyedrops to a drink they are having the chemical and drink do not mix well they feel ill ......that is a old vegas trick

it not a matter of being a comic book lover or anything like that ...........it is matter of understanding what is around u and what other forms they can be used for ....take a chemistry class (hell it was a 1st year college student made rican in his dorm room )


----------



## justugh (Apr 19, 2015)

and if u want to learn all this stuff or even make something 
head to the library of congress and request the info 

they will tell u how to make a neutron bomb or a bomb h bomb (some time in 90s if i rem right china sent someone in and took home copies of those plans)


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Fuck that noise. Our actions are in retaliation to George's bullying and put downs. We've been going through this for YEARS with George under his different sock accounts. I'm tired of people defending this willfully ignorant, delusional, under-educated fool. He has proven that he is not here to learn or to teach, he is here only for masturbation; to consistently clutter up the boards and hijack other members' threads with the same erroneous bullshit that he has been corrected on countless times. He's passive-aggressive and likes to play the victim to gain sympathy and to feed his martyr complex. This is a public forum, and if he's so mentally-ill that he cannot take what is dished, he should have a court-appointed guardian to make sure the public cannot damage his delicate mind-state. Are we supposed to kowtow to every nutjob for fear of psychotic reprisals? I'm not living like that. Cry me a fucking river...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Apr 19, 2015)

mainliner said:


>


Fuck off mainliner. Who showed you how to shop?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2015)

justugh said:


> hahaha fool
> in your house now is enough rawl ingredients to do many many things ..........just read a army rangers handbook
> 
> i make money being paranoid and thinking outside the box using what info and tools are at hand .........they actually teach u this in boy scouts
> ...


Most of us purchased a copy of the Anarchist's Cookbook when we were in our teens, so badass and super cool! Some of us just grew up...


----------



## justugh (Apr 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Most of us purchased a copy of the Anarchist's Cookbook when we were in our teens, so badass and super cool! Some of us just grew up...


nothing to grow up from 

info is info day 1 day 36500 .....it is what is done with that info that counts 
if half the ppl incharge would learn from the mistakes of history most of this crap would be settled and over with but no they just keep tring to do it the same way and except a different result


----------



## ayr0n (Apr 20, 2015)

is this ninjas last name aloe vera ?????


----------



## ayr0n (Apr 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> nothing to grow up from
> 
> info is info day 1 day 36500 .....it is what is done with that info that counts
> if half the ppl incharge would learn from the mistakes of history most of this crap would be settled and over with but no they just keep tring to do it the same way and except a different result


make sure you prep Theres another scheduled doomsday comin up. are your shelters ready? how many hours can you last with your current food supply? 2...3 hours? for heavens sakes dont u wanna survive?!


----------



## ayr0n (Apr 20, 2015)

aand with that, i leave the future of mankind in your hands, sir Aloe. May your light guide us through our days of darkness


----------



## mainliner (Apr 20, 2015)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Fuck off mainliner. Who showed you how to shop?


 myself






















































































and ya mom 

shhhhhh creep quiter


----------



## justugh (Apr 20, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> make sure you prep Theres another scheduled doomsday comin up. are your shelters ready? how many hours can you last with your current food supply? 2...3 hours? for heavens sakes dont u wanna survive?!


me 
i can go 114 hours with no sleep before i need it i can go 10 days without food before the pain is crippling ....i currently only eat once a day 

my supplies in this house is more then enough to last me several months plus i know several sites for fresh water(natural springs) 
world can end my day is not effected at all between what i know and the supplies i know ppl have i am good .............just need the right ammo


----------



## ayr0n (Apr 21, 2015)

justugh said:


> me
> i can go 114 hours with no sleep before i need it i can go 10 days without food before the pain is crippling ....i currently only eat once a day
> 
> my supplies in this house is more then enough to last me several months plus i know several sites for fresh water(natural springs)
> world can end my day is not effected at all between what i know and the supplies i know ppl have i am good .............just need the right ammo


right, but do you have this?
Earthquake Kit 4 Person Deluxe Home Honey Bucket Survival Emergency


----------



## justugh (Apr 21, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> right, but do you have this?
> Earthquake Kit 4 Person Deluxe Home Honey Bucket Survival Emergency


nope i am in a none earthquake zone ..............i am somewhere on the middle of one of the plates (might have old fault lines but i am not cali or anyplace like that )

i got nothing to worry about i sleep in a split lvl house on the first floor (by the way the 1st floor is about 60% under ground on 2 sides and i am that corner (when i lay down to sleep u can not see me on flair unless u are directly over the house )

as for the rest i have ammo out the ying yang ........and not the simple buck shot
armor piercing
armor piercing inc round
explosive rounds
flairs
door breacher
pepper round
flame thrower rounds
devils toothpicks
thunder blanks (140 db in your face round)

that is just some of them i picked up over the years .............then i have the crazy KKK rednecks and their bunkers u have National gaurd depots and all the gun shops
( i been around i seen what some of these ppl have i know a guy with a 50 cal machine gun and claymores out the ass ) i got ex swat team from the police that have det cord and thermite cord ....those are my ppl not even count my family's

the world can end the governemet can crumble ppl can turn into mad max world ..........my life will not change i will still be the same person i am trading and making deals
the guy that make power
the guy that makes drink
the guy that can make meds out natural herbs ( i learned to make penicillian out of bread mold )


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 23, 2015)

justugh said:


> nope i am in a none earthquake zone ..............i am somewhere on the middle of one of the plates (might have old fault lines but i am not cali or anyplace like that )
> 
> i got nothing to worry about i sleep in a split lvl house on the first floor (by the way the 1st floor is about 60% under ground on 2 sides and i am that corner (when i lay down to sleep u can not see me on flair unless u are directly over the house )
> 
> ...



Wait, aren't you that big Amish looking guy I saw at the Cannabis Cup last year? I did not know you were "one of them"


----------



## justugh (Apr 23, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wait, aren't you that big Amish looking guy I saw at the Cannabis Cup last year? I did not know you were "one of them"


most likey 
6 foot 
230 lbs 
7 inch beard off the face 
3 inch brim hat 
2 really tall mother fuckers next to me (6 foot 7inch) one a skin head one redneck 

i flew out there for the 420 trade show (the cup ) .......hit as many stores as i could to see what they were making offering and all that came back home and working to get my plants to those lvls ....i am pretty damn close


----------



## justugh (Apr 23, 2015)

and as for one of those ....one of what 

KKK no i am not ........but i know enough ppl that are (personally black chicks are pretty hot aslong as the ass is not the size of a trunk of a car) 
i know the KKK 
the pagans 
bunch of little clicks (few gangs and clubs) 

i am one of those ppl that can cross lines ......i treat everyone the same and deal strait up ( most of the time now no one even weight my stuff they know it is on )


----------



## ayr0n (Apr 23, 2015)

justugh said:


> (personally black chicks are pretty hot aslong as the ass is not the size of a trunk of a car)


Pause


----------



## justugh (Apr 23, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Pause




does not look good to me


----------



## mudminer (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi George, long time no post (on my part). So...yes I believe GMO is alive. He has too many posts not to be. Are you a Christ?????? Beats me. If I remember correctly Christ means annointed and that means set aside. So now if you've been set aside by someone for some reason then technically you are a Christ. I guess it is only left to find out exactly what that purpose is.


----------



## mainliner (Apr 30, 2015)

^^^that's what iv been thinking.

iv been reconcidering the word"coincidence" lately.

at what point do so many coincidences become facts ??

maybe i was wrong, i put my hands in the air if i am .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 16, 2015)

Christ will return


----------



## Glaucoma (May 18, 2015)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2015)

justugh said:


> tyler from now on look before u shake someone hand ............i have a ring that is speical the poison it introduces to the system will cause the heart to stop with in 30 secs ........untracable and a 5 year old can make it
> 
> if i did not like someone i can just walk by sctrach them and keep walking 30 secs after that they are on the floor with no cure at hand ( well there is some but have to know what it was to give it to them with in the first 2 mins before brain damage accords)


Just don't scratch your balls. lol


----------



## justugh (Jun 10, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Just don't scratch your balls. lol


no worries i only make that stuff when i want something dead takes less then 30 mins


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2015)

justugh said:


> no worries i only make that stuff when i want something dead takes less then 30 mins


You just said 30 seconds now it's 30 minutes? I got a gun that kills in 3 rounds center mass.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 11, 2015)

Do you threaten to kill everyone on the net who says something you don't like lol


----------



## Kind Sir (Oct 23, 2015)

Whats with people and talking about injuring/killing animals? I guess I cant scroll through T&T while at work to burn time anymore, as I dont think that petty bs is funny. Ill just have everyone giving me a hard time. 
Thats a girly move to ever do such a thing.


----------

